# What do you all think about Akbash?



## RoyalValley

I've found a breeder close to me and they have pups for sale, but wanted your opinions, experiences, etc with them. 

I have a herd of boer goats and dorper sheep that I want them to protect, but also have a couple milk cows, a bull, chickens and a few weaner pigs that we will butcher in the fall.

Thanks!


----------



## Bearfootfarm

They are just as good as any other LGD breed.

You don't hear as much about them because they are more rare than most other breeds.


----------



## KSALguy

the only live Akbash i have had contact with was a VERY protective animal, the family that had it kind of created a monster of sorts in reality, the dog was amazing with the family, loved the kids, was really active with keeping the livestock safe from all preditors, but some how it was very aggressive when it came to outsiders, they had to lock it up in a room in the house when i came over, it acted like it wanted to eat me, sence this is the only live referince i have for them i cant make valid statement for the WHOLE breed, and i know alot has to do with individual animals and how they are kept but this one was over the top, not sure how i would go about adapting that personality to a safe but effective LGD on a working farm, they were from the City and had a small hobby farm,


----------



## mekasmom

We had one. He was VERY, VERY protective, and even aggressive to strangers. It was scary. When I took him for his annual rabies, he attacked the vet. I had the vet put him down. He was just so protective, to the point of being dangerous to other people. When you are talking about 150lb dog being that protective, it is just too much liability for my liking. But he was good with his own people and his own animals. I personally would not have another dog of that breed here.


----------



## Fowler

I've never had one...but I think an LDG is worth their weight in gold....so get 2 of them.


----------



## FoxyWench

theres a parrot store about an hour from us that has 3 LGD's on the property specifically to protect the birds from theives...

1 akbash and 2 leonbergers...

the leons are incredibly laid back, they can be out during the day when the store is open without bothering the customers going neer their birds, but if someone "doesnt seem right" they will amble over and check it out before making a judgment...
the akbash though is alot more "active" in its survailence, you can tell she never realy relazes when people are in the store, shes not agressive in any manner of the word (she was raised in the shop so used to the commings and goings) but unlike the leons who would just spraw out somewhere in the middle of the floor the akbash actively patroles, and when she does lay down to rest its never sprawled like the leons its always in a very ready position, ready to go again at a seconds notice.

she does tend to have a problem with anyone with a hat on though, aparently people with hats are evil, and theres a sign on the door that states "sorry no hats". shes certinaly not agressive...but shes definatly higher strong than the leons, and absolutly could easily become human agressive under the right circumstances even with alot of early socilization.

i think if you like the akbash id get a pup socilize the snot out of it with people through its life but still have guests call before comming over.

they make excelent guard dogs for the family and home as well as the livestock rather than some lgds who are amazing at their job but tend not to be too botherd with human interlopers...


----------



## KSALguy

sounds like its a common thing then, alot more active and with a possible aggressive streak in the mix for real some where, i would be careful to match your real needs to the differint breeds out there, they are all good guardians but they each have a differint personality type to watch for,


----------



## Pops2

people aggression seems to be common in LGDs from the mid east & central asia, but then people are the biggest threat in those areas.


----------



## Goatress

My .02 cents: 

They are beautiful dogs, agile, strong, and fierce protectors not unlike their closely related cousins the Kangal and Boz Shepherds.... Not a beginners' breed of LGD. Can be intense. Again, for certain set ups, like the Kangal, great protectors. But maybe too much dog for many here in this country with less experience with this type of dog. Have never had one only know about them through contacts in Turkey and dealing with Kangal and Boz.


----------



## mekasmom

Just for a thought, GP are easy to find, usually cheaper, and not human aggressive although they will kill stray animals that wonder onto your property. But they are much safer with strange humans than the akbash are. It just depends on the liability risk you are willing to take, and if it is possible you will have strange kids/people coming and going on your property at times. An akbash is just too much of a liability for my family because I was afraid he would attack the UPS guy or someone who happened to come onto the property. They just don't like strangers be it human or animal. But they are great with your animals and your family.


----------



## RoyalValley

That is great information. We have never had an LGD, right now we have a llama who does decent in protecting the sheep, she doesn't really care for the goats though. 

We are definitely beginners when it comes the these dogs. I think I will pass on him until I have done more research on training an LGD. This pup is just barely weaning age, so we could definitely socialize him, but with lots of little kids on the farm, I don't know that I want to chance it. 

I didn't realize they were rare though. The guy was asking $200 for this last one, but I thought it odd that he said he would be declawed and dewormed when it was time for pick up. Declawed doesn't seem right to me.


----------



## Bearfootfarm

> Declawed doesn't seem right to me.


He's probably talking about removing the "*dew claws*".

They can sometimes cause problems

http://www.tree.com/lifestyle/removing-dew-claws.aspx



> Dew claws are claws on a dog that grow farther up the leg than regular claws. They are usually on the back of the leg and appear more often on front legs than back legs. They do not make contact with the ground when the dog is standing, though they make may contact with the ground when the dog is running.
> 
> In dogs where the dew claws never make contact with the ground, dew claws need to be trimmed, as they will not be worn down by ground contact like regular claws.
> 
> Some dew claws are not connected properly to the leg and may be loose or floppy. This type of dew claw is more likely to present a problem and in most cases will need to be surgically removed.


----------



## Fowler

Hmmm...I learned something about Akbash LGD's...good to know...thanks


----------



## Wolf Flower

Goatress said:


> Not a beginners' breed of LGD. Can be intense.


This is what I keep hearing, although I have an Akbash dog that seems to be the exception to the rule. He is our first LGD. He is laid back, pretty obedient for an LGD, not people-aggressive at all--he will bark at strangers if they get too close to the property, but loves when we have guests over and will lean and rub himself against them for petting. He even tolerates other people's dogs if they are properly introduced. He is the perfect dog for my situation; I run my grooming business from my home, so I needed a dog that would keep my livestock safe while still being tolerant of people coming and going. 

He was 3 years old when we got him, so I am not sure how he was socialized, but he was a working LGD all his life, so it appears that this is simply his native temperament. I understand this is very unusual for an Akbash dog, and I don't know if I'd ever get another one, because I don't think I would get another like him.


----------



## mekasmom

Wolf Flower said:


> TI have an Akbash dog that seems to be the exception to the rule.


Is there any chance he has a GP mix somewhere in his past lineage? They look alike somewhat except the coat and double dews, but if it was a grandparent or before, it might not show up a lot.


----------



## Wolf Flower

mekasmom said:


> Is there any chance he has a GP mix somewhere in his past lineage? They look alike somewhat except the coat and double dews, but if it was a grandparent or before, it might not show up a lot.


I was told he was purebred Akbash, but I don't have papers on him so I suppose anything is possible.


----------



## Bearfootfarm

He looks all Akbash to me


----------



## RoyalValley

mekasmom said:


> Just for a thought, GP are easy to find, usually cheaper, and not human aggressive although they will kill stray animals that wonder onto your property.


Around here(Western Colorado), both the GP and Akbash are $300 or $350 each. Not sure if that is papered, but it is purebred.


----------



## wolffeathers

Wolf Flower, that is a handsome dog!


----------



## Wolf Flower

Thanks! He is handsome, isn't he? And such a love. Right now he's blowing winter coat, and looks a fright. He desperately needs grooming, but he H A T E S to be bathed. He does like being brushed and blow dried, so I'm going to do all the brushing I can and then let DH do the bathing. 

There are more photos of him here: http://freestepfarm.com/bwd/ . They really show his personality.


----------



## mekasmom

Wolf Flower said:


> Thanks! He is handsome, isn't he?



He does look exactly like ours did too. 
He's very pretty.


----------



## thaiblue12

Very pretty boy Wolf Flower. 

Royal Valley you just need to make a trip out my way. There are Great Pyr puppies for $150, also there is a young neutered LGD trained with goats. 
Plus you need to stock up on dairy goats  

Come out my way with a trailer and we can go around and load you up. It will be like shopping but better  
But like I said before you might find some extras in your trailer once you get home


----------



## Minelson

Wolf Flower those pics are outstanding!!! Thank you so much for sharing them. What an awesome dog you have!!!


----------



## Wolf Flower

Minelson said:


> Wolf Flower those pics are outstanding!!! Thank you so much for sharing them. What an awesome dog you have!!!


Thank you! Yes, we are lucky to have him, and we love him to death!


----------



## Pops2

very nice looking ahkbash


----------



## Fowler

Wolf Flower your dogs are awesome!!!...thanks for the pics


----------



## wench60

Hello,
I have a Akbash that just turned 4, we have had him all his life. The best guardian I have come across. We have cows, sheep, turkey's, chickens and horses and live the the mountains of Colorado with a lot of predators. He patrols the property and keeps everything safe. The best thing about him is that he is not aggressive to people, we have 5 children and 9 grand children he is great with them all. When he was a puppy we did socialize him all the time with people. He has chased a bear up a tree and will keep him there but will only bark at a strange human. I am sure there are some that are not as friendly depending on how they are raised.

Tamera


----------



## amospully

Where did u get your akbash?


----------



## aleefarms

I believe there are exceptional guardians in all of the common breeds as well as mix breeds. Typically this is determined by genetic instincts, circumstances, and effective and timely corrections. 

My personal breed of choice is Akbash. I have 3 of them which is overkill for 20 acres but I do not suffer from predication.


----------



## edwardsonfarm

aleefarms said:


> I believe there are exceptional guardians in all of the common breeds as well as mix breeds. Typically this is determined by genetic instincts, circumstances, and effective and timely corrections.
> 
> My personal breed of choice is Akbash. I have 3 of them which is overkill for 20 acres but I do not suffer from predication.


I'm curious, we just purchased new property that we are planning on developing into a homestead. There is about 26 acres total with about 20 in pasture. We are planning on having hogs as our main animal and want our investment safe. We know we have coyotes and bears, with an occational lone wolf. We were thinking of having 3 Akbash with the hogs but were worried about the other animals (horses, cattle, goats). What would be the best way to have the dogs stationed? Just with the hogs? A group of dogs with each? Fence in the whole property and let them have it? Any advise would be helpful. Thanks ahead of time


----------



## aleefarms

Edwardsonfarm, I would have a sufficient perimeter fence around the 20 acres. I believe a well built permanent fence is your primary need. You can add cross fences to separate or rotate livestock as needed. You can build jump gaps that will allow your dogs to move through the interior fences as they desire. If you have bear and wolves I wouldn't want to separate the dogs.


----------



## edwardsonfarm

Thank you I never thought about places they could jump between. Duh hahaha. I wouldn't seperate them but was going to have more then one pack but that ends up being alot of dogs. And the perimeter fence is a given. I should have specified that. Sorry. Thank you so much.


----------



## TedH71

Nobody is going to steal the hogs. The hogs are more dangerous to the dogs because they can and will eat anything that falls under their feet and doesn't move. I wouldn't recommend dogs put in with the hogs. Outside of the hog pen, you could have dogs for property guarding but not mixed in with the hogs.


----------



## edwardsonfarm

Thanks for your input but I've never had a problem with my pigs being aggressive. And if they are they get taken to the butcher quickley. And Ive had large sow bears attack 250# pigs without getting hurt (bear that is not hog) so I'm being proactive this time. Thanks again


----------

